# The glass is..? The SJ / Guardian answer is...



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

The glass is half full or half empty, but what's your response?

Or even better, what's the answer or response from SJ / Guardian people?


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

half full, and likely to be refreshing (depending on how long you have been contemplating the glass the temperature of liquid may not be optimum)


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Half composed of liquid and half composed of air, with trace quantities of glass.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Papa.tuti said:


> *The glass is..? The SJ / Guardian answer is...*


Dirty and needs to be washed, dried, and put away.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

Whatever you think is fine with me. :happy:


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

The glass is...

SJ / Guardian response:
- The glass is half empty, gone before you know it…
- The glass is half empty, let's save it for a rainy day…

SP / Artisan response:
- The glass is half full, room to fill it up…
- The glass is half full, let's enjoy it while we can…

NF / Idealist response:
- more then enough to share it with somebody...

NT / Rational response:
- it depends how you look at it...


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

I consider myself an optimistic pessimist. Or a pessimistic optimist, I'm not sure which. Life generally kinda sucks, but I still love it and I try to look on the bright side... so the glass is half-empty, but that's okay; we can get through it.

(Man, it's way too late for me to be up and I have put _way _too much thought into this question.)


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

The glass is...? 

Gone, because I've stolen it!


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Half-full if filling it, half-empty if draining it. Easy.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Out0fAmmo said:


> Half-full if filling it, half-empty if draining it. Easy.


And that's the real answer.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tanigi said:


> I consider myself an optimistic pessimist. Or a pessimistic optimist, I'm not sure which. Life generally kinda sucks, but I still love it and I try to look on the bright side... so the glass is half-empty, but that's okay; we can get through it.
> 
> (Man, it's way too late for me to be up and I have put _way _too much thought into this question.)


That sounds like something I would write.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@niss ...I beg to differ the opposite;-) 

- Half-full if draining it.
- Half-empty if filling it.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

:ninja:


----------



## LeelaWho (Nov 28, 2011)

The glass is the wrong size.

Glasses come in a variety of sizes for a reason! :blushed: They should be carefully selected so that no matter how much water a person wants, there is a glass size that can be utilized for it's proper water drinking potential.


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

is broken...Uh Oh Spaghettio!


----------



## Williebud (Mar 25, 2012)

What glass. I just shot it. Not to worry, I'll clean it up.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

What I say is: "It's obviously half-full because you had to _fill_ the glass with water in order to answer the question in the first place."

Poor me my beverage, good sir/ma'am!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

My response:

Waiter! What the hell is this crap? I ordered a cheesecake!


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

If it was 40% full would you actually *seriously* say it was "60% empty"?

Come to think of it, some ISFJs might actually say that - maybe if they are worried that it's running out and we're all doomed


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Depends on the situation... too vague/broad to answer....


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Loosing its contents to my stomach. My stomach is only half full.

I would always say 'Half empty' as a child, as it seemed more logical, and felt more right. 'Half full' seems sadder to me now.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

What's in the glass?

Half full if it's something I don't like; half empty if it's something I do.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Always full, period. Due to the presence of air / atmosphere, etc., the glass will always be completely filled with something.

If you specify for substance then it would depend on if the glass was being filled or emptied prior to finding itself at the half way mark.

In the case of liquids, allowing for evaporation, it would depend on how long the liquid had occupied the glass. At the time of filling / occupying the vessel, one has to account for both the liquid entering AND leaving the glass. Theoretically, it could be neither if the amount / rate of liquid entering and exiting the glass were at a stalemate...


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Armageddon_Wasteland said:


> Depends on the situation... too vague/broad to answer....


Exactly. Is the cup being filled or being emptied?


----------

